# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Comparatif][retour exprience] rasoirs lectriques

## PINGOUIN_GEANT

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

J'ai du mal  choisir quel rasoir lectrique je dois acheter. J'ai la peau qui irrite assez facilement (c'est pour cela que j'ai laiss tomber les rasoirs manuels qui enlvent la peau en mme temps avec leurs 5 lames) et j'ai donc envie d'acheter un nouveau rasoir lectrique assez performant quitte  y mettre le prix (cela varie gnralement entre 70 et 200).

Je voulais savoir si vous avez des conseils  donner entre ceux avec des ttes rotatives (Philips) ou les systmes de grilles comme Braun. Quel est le systme le plus performant ? Et aprs ? Quelle marque chosir ? Quels sont les bons modles ? 

Merci pour votre aide dans ce choix pineux.

----------


## dirty_boy

Salut,

Personnellement, j'ai galement une peau assez sensible et j'ai les deux types de rasoir  la maison (mach 3 + philishave basic). Je trouve que le rasoir lectrique est plus irritant que le manuel en plus d'tre moins prcis. Sans avoir une pousse de poil de folie, un rasage avec un manuel peut me durer 2 jours alors que suis presque  me re-raser le soir avec l'lectrique. 

Le fait est qu'avec l'lectrique, tu est presque oblig, si ton travail t'y contraint, de te raser tous les jours ce qui aguerrit vite ta peau. De toute faon si tu ne te rases pas pendant 2-3 jours, je te dconseille fortement de te raser avec un lectrique car tu te fais plus "piler" que raser. 

pour moi, le seul gros avantage de l'lectrique, c'est le gain de temps. Pas besoin de mousse....

Enfin bon! Pour rpondre  ta question, moi je t'orienterais plus vers des rasoirs rotatifs (philips) avec une prfrence pour les modles avec lotion de rasage intgre pour vraiment limiter au maximum les irritations.

Glabrement votre

----------


## pinocchio

Bonjour,
Perso, je suis ravi de mon rasoir lectrique avec grille.
Je n'ai pas de problme lorsque je ne me suis pas ras depuis quelques jours car il fait galement rasoir  barbe. du coup en retirant la protection pour la barbe et en utilisant la lame prvu  cet effet, je fais un premier passage rapide qui rsout le problme.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## illight

Personnellment, j'ai une barbe dure et j'ai la peau irritable trs facilement (la preuve en ai, quand je me passe la tondeuse pour les cheveux dans le cou, je suis tout rouge aprs a  ::mrgreen:: ), j'ai essay un rasoir lectrique et j'ai vite arrt car j'tais tout rouge  ::?: 

Du coup j'ai opt pour un manuel 3 lames, qui m'irrite pas du tout  ::): 

C'est vrai que l'avantage de l'lectrique, c'est le temps  ::): 

A mon avis, les trucs rotatifs sont le splus efficaces et les moins irritables  ::):  mais j'ai jamais essay..

Par contre une question : quelqu'un a essay le manuel, mais avec un blaireau et un savon ?

----------


## dirty_boy

> Par contre une question : quelqu'un a essay le manuel, mais avec un blaireau et un savon ?


moi je suis au gel et pas  la mousse. 

Il parait et cela semble plausible que l'utilisation du blaireau donne un rsultat encore meilleur. Plus tu travailles ta peau avant le rasage et plus le rasage est parfait. Donc suivant ce raisonnement, le classement au niveau finition donne :

Mousse < gel < blaireau+savon.

----------


## johweb

Un peu comme dirty-boy, j'ai une peau sensible. Donc le rasoir lectrique m'irrite rapidement et ne me parait pas aussi prcis que le manuel... J'ai donc abandonn l'ide... ^^

----------


## jbrasselet

Bonjour,

j'ai longtemps utilis des rasoirs mcaniques et j'ai un jour dcid de passer au rasoir lectrique pour gagner du temps.
J'y ai en fait surtout gagn des coupures et des iritations. Il s'agissait d'un phillips coolshave ou un truc du genre.

Bref j'en suis revenu galement  mon rasoir mcanique trois lames virantes ^_^
C'est plus pratique au final je trouve, on est ras de plus prt et surtout si on se rase pas 2/3 jours d'affil , et si on a comme moi la barbe qui pousse trs vite, c'est plus facile de tout ras ainsi qu'avec un rasoir lectrique.

Et je dis galement vive le gel, c'est mieux que la mousse.

PS: quelqu'un a tent le nouveau rasoir 5 lames? (a devient ridicule quand mme mais on ne sait jamais)

----------


## dirty_boy

> ...quelqu'un a tent le nouveau rasoir 5 lames? (a devient ridicule quand mme mais on ne sait jamais)


En plus on peut mme dire que c'est un 6 lames avec celle qui se trouve derrire. Ca, c'est pour moi la seule innovation gniale de ce rasoir car ca n'est pas vident de se faire la moustache avec un rasoir 3 lames.

Je dvie un peu du sujet mais quelqu'un utilise-t-il des rasoirs mcaniques de chez wilkinson (avec les fils devant). Tous ceux que je connais utilises des Mach3  et personnellement je trouve que les wilkinson ne rase pas aussi bien justement  cause de ces satans fils.

Par contre il est peut tre possible que ces fils limitent les irritations ce qui nous fait revenir au sujet.

----------


## raf_gug

Perso, un Mach III.
Blaireau pour travailler le gel ; lotion aprs-rasage nivea pour limiter l'irritation et ca passe nickel!

@++

R@f

----------


## chaval

Je me suis achet u philishave y'a bien longtemps...
il m'a pas servi longtemps, par contre, son option 'tondeuse' m'a sduit !
Pour ne plus etre irrit, je me rase plus, je tond  :;):

----------


## plegat

> Par contre une question : quelqu'un a essay le manuel, mais avec un blaireau et un savon ?


Yes.
Avantages: tu ne t'en mets pas plein les doigts, a prend moins de place dans la trousse de toilette, a me rappelle mes quatre ans quand mon grand-pre se rasait, pas de choix entre 36000 savons au supermarch (donc plus rapide de trouver... parce que les bombes de mousse/gel, y'en a sur dix mtres...) et c'est moins cher.
Inconvnients: euh... dsol, pour le moment je n'en vois pas, la dernire fois j'ai rachet du savon  barbe sur un coup de tte en mme temps qu'une bombe de gel, et je n'ai pas encore ouvert la bombe! Ah si, quand on tartine avec trop de fougue, on met du savon partout (miroir, fringues, pectoraux, ...)! Et pour la moustache, il faut tre prcis du blaireau sinon on mange du savon!  ::lol::  

Aprs, c'est selon les gots...




> Je dvie un peu du sujet mais quelqu'un utilise-t-il des rasoirs mcaniques de chez wilkinson (avec les fils devant). Tous ceux que je connais utilises des Mach3 et personnellement je trouve que les wilkinson ne rase pas aussi bien justement  cause de ces satans fils.


Je tourne avec un 4 lames wilkinson  grilles. Je trouve que a rasait mieux avec ceux  2 lames sans grilles (wilkinson ou sensor excel de chez gilette). En plus c'est bien beau 4 lames, mais je me demande toujours ce que rase la 4me. Alors la 5me...

Je me souviens encore des pubs rvolutionnaires  l'poque pour le rasoir  2 lames... la seconde lame tait sense couper le poil avant qu'il ne se rtracte. Alros pourquoi 5? C'tait de la publicit mensongre, ou alors on va chercher le poil jusqu' la racine maintenant???

Et sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai un philishave de base (avec les rotatives) qui a sept ans maintenant, qui ne me sert qu'occasionnellement. J'ai jamais trop accroch au rasoir lectrique. Contrairement  mes prdcesseurs, je trouve que c'est plus long de se raser avec l'lectrique, il faut toujours passer cinq six fois au mme endroit pour tre sr d'avoir coup le poil. Et en prime au final pour un rsultat qui ne tient pas forcment la journe...

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

du gel, de la mousse, miam. je met plus de temps a enlever celle qui s'est gliss dans les narines ou les oreilles que me raser. je le fais  l'eau en aspergeant la peau et la lame. Je suis sr que j'ai une peau plus fragile que certains d'entre vous (je suis un peu oblig de mettre entre deux et trois cremes par jour rien que sur le visage pour pas etre lepreux)

ensuite, j'ai eu plusieurs wilkinson 2 et trois lames. ca rase bien, le ptit stick de gel bleue aide pas mal. Mais voila, les lames ca coute cher, et il m'est deja arriv de mettre une lame, de me raser, et de voir qu'elle s'etait deja cass sur le bout et qu'il fallait deja la changer. c'est souvent ds que la lame n'est plus lisse que ca irrite car la peau s'y glisse.

solution => les bics. oui messieurs, ces bics de m**de  3 euros 50 qui sont "censs" durer deux rasages avant de devoir etre jets. meprenez vous, j'utilise des bic confort 3 et ca me tient longtemps (la lame peut durer un ou deux mois).
bien sr ca peut moins bien raser qu'une vraie lame de mach3 MAIS la lame etant un peu moins fine au bout, elle casse pas donc elle tient plus et surtout ca irrite pas et moi c'est ce qui a fait mon choix. Donc je passe un ou deux passages de plus pour que ca soit parfait mais j'ai pas eu la moindre coupure, rougeur depuis que je les utilise. et c'est encore mieux quand on se rase sous la douche. on colle un miroir sur le mur et avec un flux d'eau continu, ca marche mieux que tous les gels ou mousses du monde

----------


## ggnore

C'est vrai que c'est suuuuper cher les lames des supers mach 3 turbo injection 16 soupapes.
Je vais me laisser tenter par les rasoirs jetables.

----------


## Skyounet

Ah une fois j'ai tent les bics 1 lame  usage unique. Bah je le referait jamais. C'est trop horrible, faut passer 5 fois au mme endroit, je m'tais ouvert la moiti de la gorge, enfin bref,  ne pas faire. (j'ai encore le paquet d'ailleurs  ::):  )

Sinon pour rasoir lectrique je conseille un 3 ttes parce que ayant essayer les 2 ttes, bah c'est pas super prcis, faut passer plusieurs fois et tout. Pis moi a m'irritais, alors retour au rasoir normal, mach 3 (rouge comme les ferraris  ::aie::  )

----------


## chaval

> du gel, de la mousse, miam. je met plus de temps a enlever celle qui s'est gliss dans les narines ou les oreilles que me raser. je le fais  l'eau en aspergeant la peau et la lame. Je suis sr que j'ai une peau plus fragile que certains d'entre vous (je suis un peu oblig de mettre entre deux et trois cremes par jour rien que sur le visage pour pas etre lepreux).........


Rassures-moi, t'as des p'tits poils tendres, pas une barbe drue ?
Quand j'utilise un rasoir sans mousse (qui plus est, jetable) j'"hurle ma mre"

----------


## jbrasselet

J'utilise aussi un mach 3 (celui qui vibre! ::roll::  )

J'ai essay les wilkinsons et j'ai pas trouv a top leur systme de grille.
J'ai essay les jetables et je me coupais vachement aussi (va comprendre).

Certes je me coupes quelque fois encore un peu avec mon rasoir mais moins que les autres.

Pour les diffrentes lames voici ce qui se passe :
1/ la premire est la lame "claireuse", elle repre le poil et prvient la suivant
2/ la deuxime est le lame "diplomate", elle va voir la poil, lui dit que tout va bien et qu'il ne faut pas qu'il s'inquite
3/ la troisime est la lame "bourreau", elle coupe la tte du poil en oubliant le reste
4/ la quetrime est la lame "courante", elle coupe le reste du poil
5/ la dernire est la lame "DDE", elle rebouche les trou de la peau

Et voil! ::aie::

----------


## dirty_boy

> du gel, de la mousse, miam. je met plus de temps a enlever celle qui s'est gliss dans les narines ou les oreilles que me raser.


Non !! le but de la mousse n'est pas de s'en mettre sur tout le visage mais juste l o tu dois te raser. ::aie::   ::mouarf::  

Ok je ::arrow::

----------


## illight

J'utilise aussi le mach 3 vibrant qui est super bien je me coupe plus  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre je me demande comment il est le rasoir (je crois que c'est un mach 3 aussi) ou ya un espce de gel ou ch pas quoi qui sort ?

Les rasoirs jetables j'ai essay une fois, me suis coup de partout, depuis j'ai arrt  ::mrgreen::  

Par contre il est vrai qu'il faudrait peut etre que j'essaye du gel plutot que de la mousse, un jour j'azvais essay et c'est vrai que c'tait vachement bien..Faudra que je retente l'exprience  ::mrgreen:: 

Le blaireau a me tente aussi  ::mrgreen::  faudra que j'essaye, un jour  ::):

----------


## al1_24

Retour  la question d'orgine : Rasoir lectrique  grille ou rotatif ?
J'ai utilis les deux. 

Pendant lontemps j'ai eu un rasoir  grille (Braun) : l'avantage, a irrite peu la peau, c'est efficace mais la grille est fragile et coute cher. 
Autre intrt, a ne coupe que les poils trs courts, donc aucune difficult  conserver un bouc ou autre...

Je suis pass au rotatif (Philips) quand le prcdent m'a lach,  une poque o je n'avais pas les moyens de racheter un Braun... 
Je regrette : a irrite plus et, en plus, a attrape et arrache les poils plus longs. Et puis, il faut recommencer le soir si on sort.

En fin de compte, je suis pass au mcanique (3 lames + gel) quand la peau est bien chaude en sortant de la douche...

----------


## PINGOUIN_GEANT

Merci pour vos rponses.
Je suis tonn de voir que beaucoup de gens ont une meilleure exprience avec les rasoirs mcaniques pour viter les problmes d'irritation. J'avais lu sur un site, o les internautes laissaient leurs avis sur les produits, qu'ils avaient abandonn le mcanique au profit de l'lectrique. En tout cas, c'est vrai que cela coupe moins bien.

edit: je parlais de l'lectrique qui coupe moins bien que le mcanique.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

A moi de poser des questions : Que pensez vous des Remingtons ? J'hesite entre un Braun et un Philips mais les Remingtons ont l'air sympa... Sachant que je cherche un rasoir lavable, rechargeable, en grille comme les braun si possible et que mon budget est de 75 euros maxi...

----------


## cchatelain

> Retour  la question d'orgine : Rasoir lectrique  grille ou rotatif ?
> J'ai utilis les deux. 
> 
> Pendant lontemps j'ai eu un rasoir  grille (Braun) : l'avantage, a irrite peu la peau, c'est efficace mais la grille est fragile et coute cher. 
> Autre intrt, a ne coupe que les poils trs courts, donc aucune difficult  conserver un bouc ou autre...
> 
> Je suis pass au rotatif (Philips) quand le prcdent m'a lach,  une poque o je n'avais pas les moyens de racheter un Braun... 
> Je regrette : a irrite plus et, en plus, a attrape et arrache les poils plus longs. Et puis, il faut recommencer le soir si on sort.
> 
> En fin de compte, je suis pass au mcanique (3 lames + gel) quand la peau est bien chaude en sortant de la douche...


Pas mieux.... Je suis au mach3 non vibrant... Ds que j'ai fini ma reserve de lames je tente le nouveau 5 lames avec manche vibrant...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> Pas mieux.... Je suis au mach3 non vibrant... Ds que j'ai fini ma reserve de lames je tente le nouveau 5 lames avec manche vibrant...


En passant  auchan samedi j'ai failli craquer dessus, il est classe en plus.
Mais je vais attendre de finir mes lames (encore 7, j'ai du temps).

----------


## lakitrid

Question en passant :
Qu'apporte le manche vibrant pour le rasage ?
Sinon j'ai un mach 3 en manuel et un philips a deux ttes en electrique, mais comme je porte la barbe, je n'utilise que le manuel pour raser mes joues quand je passe la tondeuse pour reduire ma barbe tous les 2 mois  :;): 
Pour l'avis sur le philips, je l'ai utilis il y a trop longtemps pour me souvenir  ::aie::

----------


## chaval

> Question en passant :
> Qu'apporte le manche vibrant pour le rasage ?


Pour le rasage, je sais pas.. en tout cas, ca me dtendait bien le poignet droit (pas de troll, merci)
C'est un de mes rares regrets de ne plus me raser  ::lol::

----------


## jbrasselet

Il me semble que le cinq lames n'est pas vibrant.
En effet je le trouvais pas cher par rapport au 3 lames et c'est pour cela.

Peut-tre que a va venir...

Pour le vibrant, l'argument de vente tait que a prparait mieux la peau ou un truc du genre, bref un rasage d'encore plus prs une fois de plus.  :;):

----------


## cchatelain

Pour les 5 lames, il y a un model vibrant et un autre qui ne l'est pas.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon, j'ai opt pour un Braun Cruzer 2 pour 65 euros chez Boulanger. Pourquoi ? Ben il est lavable sous l'eau (donc pas de prise de tte), il est evidement rechargeable et il est plutot sympa. Finalement : c'est un bon rasoir, precis et puissant (j'ai la barbe dure) et franchement pas cher.

----------


## Mat_DZ

personnelement y'a rien de mieux que mcanique!
j'ai tout essay en electrique (sauf ceux avec lotion), a coupe que dal, c'est presque impossible de bien raser sous le menton,a laisse des gros pats de poils, tu est rouge pendant une heure apres avoir fini, c'est pas plus rapide qu'un mcanique si on veu que a soit bien fait...bref, seul avantage lorsqu'ils sont quips de tondeuse (bien pour les boucs et faire un premier passage lorsque la barbe commence  etre longue)
Du coup a fait un moment que je suis au mcanique jetable 3 lames gilette ou wilkinson, les deux sont trs bien. depuis peu on m'a offert un wikinson 4 lames, et bien je prfre mes jetables 3 lames, je trouve qu'ils accrochent moins aux poils et on une trs bonne dure de vie.
donc pour moi c'est, et a restera : Gel ou savon + blaireau (a c'est top) + 3 lames + un bon aprs rasage(crme c'est pas mal), et pourquoi pas, si on  les moyens et un bouc, un rasoir lectrique simplement pour les finitions

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Perso j'oublies beaucoup de me rser....
Mais il est vrai que j'aime le look barbes de trois jours mais pas plus...
Et comme mais poils ne poussent pas trop vite...

C'est pourquoi j'ai opt pour l'lectrique car la bombe manquait de gaz avant de manquer de garniture...
J'ai un rasoir  grille quip d'une lame pour tailler la barbe et quand les poils sont trops long c'est gnial car sinon bonjour l'pilation... L'utilisation de cette lame de taille m'a pouss  acheter un rasoir de "sculpturing"... Et bien pour tondre avec un rglage de hauteur gnial sinon pour l'effet "sculpturing" j'ai vite laiss tomb.... c'tait l'pilation...
Pour en revenir  la grille du rasoir: je m'irrites trs souvent avec car je forces en passant en plus plusieurs fois pour vraiment raser de prs... Rsultats je suis trs irrit mme avec une lame neuve et sa grille neuve aussi.

Mon rasoir manuel est un 3 lames avec fils de protection et j'apprcies beaucoup. Effectivement j'ai l'iompression que les fils limitent l'effet des lames sur la peau tout en prservant l'action sur les poils.

Ma femme prfre aussi mon rasoir manuel: la peau est vraiment douce juste aprs le rasage et le reste un bon moment. Les poils repoussent plus lentement car je suis vraiment rs de trs prt. Et moi j'aime beaucoup car pour l'effet "pas ras" c'est gnial...

Mais  propose de ma femme, je vois que la question s'adresse bien aux hommes et que bien entendu ce sont bien des hommes qui ont rpondus... Mais le rasoir est bien souvent un cadeau (ce n'est pas forcment une gnralit!), alors c'est aussi elles qui savent comment on est ras et l'effet que cela donne... (apprcies t-elle les peaux rouges ou les mal rass?) Mais o sont -elles? Qui savent faire la diffrence entre notre ancien et notre nouveau rasoir ou entre notre rasoir et celui de leur "papa".... Alors mesdames un avis sur la question de dpart? 




> Bonjour  toutes et  tous,
> J'ai du mal  choisir quel rasoir lectrique je dois acheter. J'ai la peau qui irrite assez facilement (c'est pour cela que j'ai laiss tomber les rasoirs manuels qui enlvent la peau en mme temps avec leurs 5 lames) et j'ai donc envie d'acheter un nouveau rasoir lectrique assez performant quitte  y mettre le prix (cela varie gnralement entre 70 et 200).
> 
> Je voulais savoir si vous avez des conseils  donner entre ceux avec des ttes rotatives (Philips) ou les systmes de grilles comme Braun. Quel est le systme le plus performant ? Et aprs ? Quelle marque chosir ? Quels sont les bons modles ? 
> Merci pour votre aide dans ce choix pineux.


@+
Mattetfamilly

----------


## PINGOUIN_GEANT

Finalement, j'ai essay le braun avec grille assez haut de gamme. Avec un systme bizarre pour laver grce  une solution alcoolise.
Ce truc pue, c'est dagrable, comme s'ils ont respir des produits mnagers. cela vaut pas le coup  mon avis.
Pour le rasage,  premire vue je prfre le philips  tte rotative. 
Je vous tiendrai au courant, mais  premire vue, c'est assez ngatif.

----------


## GP77

Perso, rien ne remplace le rasage blairaux + savon wilkinson (boite noire) et rasoir Mach3 !
J'ai essay deux type de savon (MonSavon rasage : pot blanc) et le wilkinson.
Le dernier est celui qui me convient le mieux. La mousse est excellente et n'irrite pas la peau.
J'ai essay le gel en bombe mais ca m'irrite trop le peau.
Le top si l'eau est vraiment bien chaude voir bouillante, tu laisses tremper une minute ou deux ton blairaux pour que ses poils se ramolissent, tu te frictionnes bien la barbe avec le savon (le poil de barbe sera plus souple) et un coup de lame et le tour est jou. T'es tranquille deux jours...
Ca prend du temps mais le rsultat est super... Pas de prob de peau...
Plus un baume nivea en hiver pour hydrater la peau...

----------


## dirty_boy

> Plus un baume nivea en hiver pour hydrater la peau...


c'est vrai a. On a mme pas voqu cet aspect du rasage. l'aprs rasage est tou de mme un lment important d'un bon rasage car il contribue  apaiser les iritations ventuelles.

Perso j'alterne entre deux Aprs-rasage l'oral men expert. celui aux cramides Set l'anti-fatigue  la vitamine C.

----------

